# Il libro merita una letta.



## ChickenChicken

Ciao,

Il libro merita di essere letto è "the book is worth reading", ma "il libro merita una letta/occhiata"? (che credo abbia una sfumatura leggermente diversa). Potrebbe essere "the book is worth a read"? Grazie.


----------



## rrose17

You can say the book is worth a read but more likely I think would be like merita un'occhiata, _it's worth a look._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chicken 

As an alternative to Rrose's version (ciao, Rrose ), I think "The book is worth leafing through" could do.


----------



## ChickenChicken

Thank you both.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> You can say the book is worth a read but more likely I think would be like merita un'occhiata, _it's worth a look._



'Una letta' implies a quick and not particularly concentrated and purposeful read.

Magari " the book is worth a quick read " - 'un'occhiata' would be a 'look', but that means that you pick it up, look at it from the outside , and put it back.


----------



## london calling

I agree with Ody: "a quick read".


----------



## Blackman

Ci aggiungo _il libro merita una scorsa_.


ChickenChicken said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Il libro merita di essere letto è "the book is worth reading", ma "il libro merita una letta/occhiata"? (che credo abbia una sfumatura leggermente diversa). Potrebbe essere "the book is worth a read"? Grazie.


----------



## curiosone

E' giusto dire "merita una letta"?  Io avrei detto "merita una lettura."


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> E' giusto dire "merita una letta"?  Io avrei detto "merita una lettura."



Eh! Non direi mai "merita una letta", anche perché lo trovo contraddittorio. Una "letta" è una lettura veloce e/o superficiale, quindi sarebbe ben strano dire: "Questo libro *merita *una lettura veloce o superficiale".
Io direi "merita di essere letto".


----------



## You little ripper!

_The book is worth a quick flick through_, might be another option.


----------



## Lorena1970

curiosone said:


> E' giusto dire "merita una letta"?



Non è né giusta né sbagliata: è una frase fatta ormai entrata nell'uso comune e comunemente utilizzata per dire che un libro non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque di essere sfogilato o consultato, ovvero contiene qualcosa di valido pur non guadagnandosi un punteggio pieno.


----------



## king john

"the book is worth reading"  ...questo e' corretto.


----------



## Lorena1970

king john said:


> "the book is worth reading"  ...questo e' corretto.



I think this is different, as it means "il libro merita di essere letto", which is different from "il libro merita una letta". The latter means that the book is worth a quick flick through/ a quick read at least, i.e that it is not a masterpiece, but nonetheless it contains some inetersting hints/info here and there.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Ciao a tutti,

Che ne diresti di "the book is worth a browse/ looking through" per "il libro merita una letta"?


----------



## Odysseus54

Lovelybeauty said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Che ne diresti di "the book is worth a browse/ looking through" per "il libro merita una letta"?



"Una letta" implica che il libro lo leggi per intero, non che gli dai una 'scorsa', che sarebbe quello che dici tu in inglese.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> "Una letta" implica che il libro lo leggi per intero, non che gli dai una 'scorsa',



Mi sembrava di aver già risposto, ma il post è sparito...Mah! Dissento da te Ody, sorry , ma "dare una letta" significa sia leggere per intero che "dare una scorsa",e, anzi, propendo per la seconda ipotesi. "Dagli una letta" significa "Dagli un'occhiata"/"Vedi se ti può interessare"/"Dagli una scorsa"/ "Leggilo senza andare troppo a fondo" e simili. "Merita una letta" è diverso da "Merita di essere letto", poiché "una letta" è una lettura leggera, una scorsa, una consultazione. Mentre "merita di essere letto" ha un altro valore, significa che merita di essere letto con attenzione. Non tutto si legge con attenzione e impegno, piaccia o no è così.


----------



## longplay

What about using " a glance "  or some similar term ? " ONE through reading" ???


----------



## You little ripper!

_The book is worth a quick look/scan/perusal_ might be a few other options.


----------



## LIFEATER72

I definitely agree with *√2* in catching the meaning of the sentence which is not about a quick reading, in my humble opinion.

I would say _The book deserves to be read_.


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Dissento da te Ody, sorry , ma "dare una letta" significa sia leggere per intero che "dare una scorsa",e, anzi, propendo per la seconda ipotesi. "Dagli una letta" significa "Dagli un'occhiata"/"Vedi se ti può interessare"/"Dagli una scorsa"/ "Leggilo senza andare troppo a fondo" e simili. "Merita una letta" è diverso da "Merita di essere letto", poiché "una letta" è una lettura leggera, una scorsa, una consultazione. Mentre "merita di essere letto" ha un altro valore, significa che merita di essere letto con attenzione. Non tutto si legge con attenzione e impegno, piaccia o no è così.



Come userei io i diversi termini :


" Il nuovo libro di poesie di Sandro Bondi 'Epifanie silvestri' merita una lettura attenta e approfondita "

" Ho visto alla Feltrinelli il manuale di Rosy Mauro 'Laurearsi a qualsiasi eta' senza sganciare un euro di tasca propria' - pensavo fosse una porcheria, invece gli ho dato una scorsa e mi sa che una letta glie la daro' "


Per Pat : puoi comporre una frase dove utilizzi la parola 'letta' , con aggettivi o avverbi , in modo che venga a signiificare una 'lettura attenta e approfondita' ?


----------



## violadaprile

√2 said:


> Eh! Non direi mai "merita una letta", anche perché lo trovo contraddittorio. Una "letta" è una lettura veloce e/o superficiale, quindi sarebbe ben strano dire: "Questo libro *merita *una lettura veloce o superficiale".
> Io direi "merita di essere letto".


Concordo. Però:
"guardo in libreria, osservo una copertina, le controcopertine, dò un occhio all'introduzione e penso che questo libro almeno una scorsa veloce la meriti, in seguito deciderò se mi interessa una lettura approfondita".

In questo senso "merita" non ha un significato così stringente. È giusto un pensiero che faccio, mi viene una prima voglia di approfondire, cercando di capire se questo libro mi interessa veramente.
Non uso la parola "letta" che non mi piace (mi pare una parola derivata dal gergo di scuola), però farei così (anzi, di solito lo faccio)


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Come userei io i diversi termini :
> 
> " Il nuovo libro di poesie di Sandro Bondi 'Epifanie silvestri' merita una lettura attenta e approfondita "
> 
> " Ho visto alla Feltrinelli il manuale di Rosy Mauro 'Laurearsi a qualsiasi eta' senza sganciare un euro di tasca propria' - pensavo fosse una porcheria, invece gli ho dato una scorsa e mi sa che una letta glie la daro' "



Sono abbastanza d'accordo con i tuoi esempi.

Ne aggiungo altri, sulla falsariga dei tuoi:
"L'eleganza del riccio" di Muriel Barbery merita davvero di essere letto.
Il blog di cucina "Pappardelle e spinaci" (inventato) merita una letta: ci sono alcuni buoni spunti.
L'articolo sul design inglese pubblicato sull'ultimo Venerdì merita una letta.

Infatti "merita una letta" lo si riferisce in genere a testi (romanzi, saggi, articoli, blogs, etc.) che non si ritengono fondamentali (ovvero se ne fa anche a meno) né sono concettualmente complessi e/o impegnativi ma nonostante ciò, magari a tempo perso, meritano una scorsa/una lettura veloce e non impegnativa. A volte dipende anche da "chi dice cosa a chi", ovvero dagli interessi principali della persona alla quale si consiglia di "dare una letta" a qualcosa. Come sempre, tutto è relativo!


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> A volte dipende anche da "chi dice cosa a chi", ovvero dagli interessi principali della persona alla quale si consiglia di "dare una letta" a qualcosa.



Sì - l'unico punto di divergenza rimane il fatto che per me una 'scorsa' e una 'letta' sono due azioni diverse, anche se vicine.  Una 'scorsa' per me e' una specie di esplorazione a sommi capi del testo, che so, saltando da capitolo a capitolo per vedere di che cosa si tratta, mentre una 'letta' e' esattamente quello che dici tu in questo tuo ultimo post.

Poi , se uno dice 'scorsa' intendendo 'letta', la cosa non ha conseguenze gravissime, intendiamoci.


----------



## Pat (√2)

LIFEATER72 said:


> I definitely agree with *√2* in catching the meaning of the sentence which is not about a quick reading, in my humble opinion.


Ciao 
Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che l'espressione "merita una letta" = "merita una lettura inaccurata e frettolosa" mi suona contraddittoria (e bruttarella assai, ma questo conta poco).
Non l'ho mai usata, né l'avevo mai sentita prima di leggere questo thread.


violadaprile said:


> "guardo in libreria, osservo una copertina, le controcopertine, do un occhio all'introduzione e penso che questo libro almeno una scorsa veloce la meriti, in seguito deciderò se mi interessa una lettura approfondita".



Ciao, Viola 
Capisco, ma è una questione mia, evidentemente 
Direi le cose in altro modo: "gli darò una scorsa/un'occhiata".
_Letta_ lo vedo bene in contesti del tipo: "gli ho dato solo una letta: se m'interroga su questo sono fregato"; "gli ho dato una letta e tanto è bastato per capire dove vuole andare a parare."


----------



## longplay

Mi piace la proposta di Chicken (qualche post più in alto). What about turning to : "the book is reasonably readable" ??? Thanks .


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> _Letta_ lo vedo bene in contesti del tipo: "gli ho dato solo una letta: se m'interroga su questo sono fregato"; "gli ho dato una letta e tanto è bastato per capire dove vuole andare a parare."



Se va bene qui ( e va bene secondo me), perché non dovrebbe andare bene in espressioni tipo "dagli una letta"/"merita una letta"/"prova a dargli una letta"...? 
Come dagli esempi dati, "merita una letta" si usa principalmente riferito a testi che non ispirano a prima vista, che non sono fondamentali, oppure a testi che non rientrano negli interessi di qualcuno ma che comunque contengono informazioni interessanti/necessitano una scorsa.
Un altro esempio- un avvocato al suo cliente, riferito a un atto da lui scritto "Gli dia una letta, così vede come ho impostato i fatti"


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> perché non dovrebbe andare bene in espressioni tipo "dagli una letta"/"merita una letta"/"prova a dargli una letta"...?



Buongiorno 

Lo, non ho nessuna intenzione di insistere, anche perché... sai come si dice... se incroci migliaia di pazzi che guidano contromano c'è *qualche *possibilità che... 
Il mio problema non è con "dare una letta", ma con "*meritare *una letta". Lo trovo stranissimo. Dato che letta significa "lettura affrettata", "Questo libro non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque una lettura affrettata" mi sembra davvero strano. Come dire: "questo quadro non è _La Gioconda _ma merita comunque un'occhiata distratta"; "questa composizione non è di certo il _Requiem _ma merita un ascolto disattento". Tutto qui.


----------



## london calling

Molto interessante tutto ciò: pero, vi devono confessare che sono oltre 30 anni che sono in Italia e non ho mai sentito l'espressione "dare una letta" (l'avevo "interpretato" come "quick read" in base alle risposte date da voi native. Il dubbio che mi viene che al Sud non si usa......c'è qualche altro sudista on-line?


----------



## longplay

√2 said:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Lo, non ho nessuna intenzione di insistere, anche perché... sai come si dice... se incroci migliaia di pazzi che guidano contromano c'è *qualche *possibilità che...
> Il mio problema non è con "dare una letta", ma con "*meritare *una letta". Lo trovo stranissimo. Dato che letta significa "lettura affrettata", "Questo libro non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque una lettura affrettata" mi sembra davvero strano. Come dire: "questo quadro non è _La Gioconda _ma merita comunque un'occhiata distratta"; "questa composizione non è di certo il _Requiem _ma merita un ascolto disattento". Tutto qui.


 
Torniamo a bomba : che problemi ci sono con "is reasonably worth (reasonably 
deserves) A reading" ? probabilmente l' inglese zoppica....? Saluti..


----------



## Pat (√2)

longplay said:


> che problemi ci sono con "is reasonably worth (reasonably deserves) A reading" ?



Sei sicuro di volerlo chiedere *a me*? 
*A me* la frase sembra strana. Il _reasonably_ non ce lo vedo. E nemmeno la "_a_".
 Più che zoppicare, il mio inglese è in carrozzina, però...


----------



## longplay

√2 said:


> Sei sicuro di volerlo chiedere *a me*?
> *A me* la frase sembra strana. Il _reasonably_ non ce lo vedo. E nemmeno la "_a_".
> Più che zoppiccare, il mio inglese è in carrozzina, però...



Per favore, madre-lingua di buon cuore : correggetemi !!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Una letta' implies *a quick and not particularly concentrated and purposeful read*.



Ody, eravamo d'accordo dal tuo primo post!



london calling said:


> l'avevo "interpretato" come "quick read" in base alle risposte date da voi native.



E l'avevi interpretato bene, secondo me, così come vanno bene anche altri suggerimenti dati da nativi inglesi.



√2 said:


> Il mio problema non è con "dare una letta", ma con "*meritare *una  letta". Lo trovo stranissimo. Dato che letta significa "lettura  affrettata"



Non significa "lettura affrettata", ma bensì "lettura veloce" o "lettura rapida" che dir si voglia. Secondo me sono due cose diverse: "lettura affrettata" non ha senso, "lettura veloce/rapida" invece sì.  Quindi ci sta anche il "merita". 
Rapporato all'arte sarebbe "Non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque un'occhiata/uno sguardo": un'occhiata/sguardo contiene già il senso di "sguardo non contemplativo ma sintetico" e rapportato alla musica "non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque un ascolto", dove "un ascolto" sottintende già l'ascoltare senza analizzare a fondo ogni battuta musicale. 

Poi, come discusso con Ody, tutto è relativo all'oggetto della letta/sguardo/ascolto. Non si direbbe mai "La quinta di Beethoven merita un ascolto", in quanto è un capolavoro complesso già storicizzato e sarebbe ridicolo esprimersi così. Come non si direbbe "La salita al calvario" di Bruegel "merita uno sguardo", data la complessità e importanza storicizzata del dipinto. Idem per "Guerra e pace", nei confronti del quale nessuno direbbe mai "merita una letta".
Ma nei confronti di opere minori, non consacrate dalla storia quali capisaldi culturali, di blogs, di libri che a prima vista non ispirano etc. "merita una letta" va benissimo.

Altro esempio:
A: "Ho letto una recensione su X, quell' autore emergente di cui tutti parlano, che demolisce il suo romanzo" 
B: "Mah, sarà, ma secondo me invece merita una letta!"
B sostiene che nonostante le critiche negative, il romanzo merita almeno un lettura rapida volta a cogliere alcuni buoni spunti, senza andare troppo per il sottile.


----------



## cercolumi

√2 said:


> "Questo libro non è un capolavoro ma merita comunque una lettura affrettata"


Ciao Pat 
Prova a vederla invece come"questo libro non  è un capolavoro ma il leggerlo potrebbe rivelarsi comunque piacevole e/o alcune cose in esso riportate potrebbero tornarti utili".
Provo a farti un esempio. 
Stai facendo un workshop di fotografia in una città d'arte. 
Il programma prevede lunghe soste per fotografare le cose più interessanti e conosciute. 
Nel programma leggi anche:
_E' prevista una breve sosta a xxx. Il luogo non è molto conosciuto ma per le sue caratteristiche yyy, merita comunque una fermata.
_Sarà solo una fermata veloce ma potrebbe essere comunque interessante per te e potresti fare qualche bello scatto.
Questo secondo me è il senso._ 
_


----------



## Odysseus54

For me it's very idiomatic and modeled like "dare una guardata / toccata / passata / pulita ecc ".  E' una costruzione che indica una non particolare intensita' ecc dell'azione. Centro-nord ? Puo' darsi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> For me it's very idiomatic and modeled like "dare una guardata / toccata / passata / pulita ecc ".  E' una costruzione che indica una non particolare intensita' ecc dell'azione. Centro-nord ? Puo' darsi.


Infatti è una frase fatta, azzeccatissimi i tuoi paragoni! Sono certa che in Emilia e Lombardia è di uso comune, e anche in Toscana.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> *Non significa "lettura affrettata", *ma bensì "lettura veloce" o "lettura rapida" che dir si voglia. Secondo me sono due cose diverse: *"lettura affrettata" non ha senso*, "lettura veloce/rapida" invece sì.  Quindi ci sta anche il "merita".



Sei ben certa di quel che dici? Non ho buttato lì una mia insensata definizione.

Dal Devoto-Oli: _Letta_ = *affrettata lettura *di uno scritto.

Dal Treccani:  _Letta = _L’atto del leggere scorrendo rapidamente con l’occhio sullo scritto: _aveva buona memoria_, _e gli bastava una l_. _per imparare la lezione_; *usato per lo più nell’espressione* *dare una l., leggere in fretta una volta*: _ho fatto appena in tempo a dare una l_. _al giornale _(che è il significato che, a mio parere, entra in gioco se vogliamo dire "merita una letta").

In ogni caso, visto che la questione ha preso questa piega, ho fatto una ricerchina su Google. "Merita una letta" restituisce *89 *risultati effettivi. In molti casi, "merita una letta" viene usato per significare, in realtà, "merita di essere letto", "vale la pena leggerlo". Controlla tu stessa.

P.S. Non mi pare che "lettura" in sé sottintenda una lettura iperattenta al particolare, l'analisi di ogni singola parola o che altro, sì da giustificare l'uso di "letta" per qualcosa di meno impegnativo.

Ciao, CercoL.
Okay, cercherà di impegnarmi e di vedere il lato positivo di "merita una letta"


----------



## curiosone

Lorena1970 said:


> Infatti è una frase fatta, azzeccatissimi i tuoi paragoni! Sono certa che in Emilia e Lombardia è di uso comune, e anche in Toscana.



I've lived in Emilia-Romagna for over 30 years (abt 10 in Emilia, and over 20 in Romagna), and this is the first time I've ever heard this expression - to the point that I thought it was a typo!

I suspect it may be Milanese dialect - or from those Piedmont-Lombard areas where they actually PREFER risotto to tagliatelle 
(nothing against risotto, but it ISN'T pasta).

In English I usually distinguish between books I might "speed-read," the kind I may wish to study more in depth, and the kind I like to "curl up with."


----------



## Lorena1970

curiosone said:


> I've lived in Emilia-Romagna for over 30 years (abt 10 in Emilia, and over 20 in Romagna), and this is the first time I've ever heard this expression - to the point that I thought it was a typo!


Well, I was born and educated in Emilia, family a mix from the North, Emilia and Romagna, and I am used to this expression since I was a little girl. My father ( a cultured man) used to say it to me about subjects I showed not too much interested in "Fidati, merita almeno una letta!" Now I live in Tuscany and it is used here as well, regularly used in the literary/communication environment as well.



√2 said:


> Dal Devoto-Oli: _Letta_ = *affrettata lettura *di  uno scritto.



Mi inchino al Devoto-Oli  e con rispetto per la sua  definizione ritengo comunque che "lettura affrettata" e "lettura rapida"  siano due cose diverse, e "letta" secondo me ( e non solo secondo me, vedi la stessa definizione Treccani che tu citi)  significa "lettura  rapida".


----------



## curiosone

Ciao Lo! 
This is fact WHY you are defined a "native speaker" and I'm not.  My Italian professor ("cattedra") used to say my Italian was "good for the streets of Bologna" (where I learned it) - meaning to say I got the message across, but not always elegantly.  Truth is I always had little patience with Italian literature (Manzoni was the only one I could curl up with ), especially when it got to what I call "flowery language."  My own understanding of different cultures comes more from artistic communication (a universal language, with national "flavourings" such as German expressionism, Italian futurism, etc) than from specific studies of literature (in the original language).  So I'll take your word for it, about "letta" being "used widely" in Emilia (just not among my friends).


----------



## Alessandrino

Tanto per dare i miei _two cents_, aggiungo che, seppur ormai invalsa nell'uso comune, l'utilizzo di _letta_ come sostantivo non si contraddistingue certo per eleganza. Consiglio di evitarlo in contesti dove è richiesto un certo livello di formalità. Personalmente non faccio ricorso a questa forma perché la trovo inutile (esprimo gli stessi concetti con altre parole, ed in maniera più elegante). Allo stesso tempo, la trovo perfettamente comprensibile, e non ho nulla in contrario quando qualcuno la utilizza.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Mi inchino al Devoto-Oli  e con rispetto per la sua  definizione ritengo comunque che "lettura affrettata" e "lettura rapida"  siano due cose diverse, e "letta" secondo me ( e non solo secondo me, vedi la stessa definizione Treccani che tu citi)  significa "lettura  rapida".



Buongiorno 

Ok, ti inchini al Devoto-Oli, che però sbaglia. Sbaglia il Treccani quando parla di "lettura frettolosa", e immagino che sbaglino anche il Gabrielli e il Sabatini-Coletti quando parlano di "lettura rapida/veloce e *sommaria*".
Fa niente. Sbagliano tutti e "letta" significa solo ed esclusivamente "lettura rapida". Cos'è allora una lettura rapida? Una lettura a velocità superiore alla media?
Come un romanzo, per esempio, possa _meritare _una lettura rapida per me è un mistero. "Guarda, questo romanzo non è _Guerra e pace_, ma merita una lettura rapida". Se un romanzo è un capolavoro merita di essere letto a velocità normale, se no merita almeno una lettura accelerata?
Tra le persone che conosco, si usa dire, per esempio: "Non è un capolavoro, ma merita comunque di essere letto"; "Non è un capolavoro, ma si lascia leggere". Cose così. Non ho mai sentito nessuno, né qui in Emilia né altrove, dire: "Ho dato una letta all'ultimo romanzo di XY"; "questo romanzo merita una letta".
Parlando di testi di altro tipo, le persone che conosco si esprimono in altro modo per consigliare la lettura di un testo o di parti di un testo.
_Letta_, a mio parere, si riserva a cose che si suppone debbano essere lette con calma e attenzione, o approfondite, o studiate, nel caso in cui questa calma, questa attenzione, questo approfondimento non ci siano. Non a caso, si usa molto in riferimento allo studio e con valenza *negativa*. "Purtroppo gli ho dato solo una letta". Questo è il motivo principale per cui non riesco ad associare _letta_ a _meritare_.

Detto ciò, ognuno si esprime come vuole e, poco ma sicuro, quel che vale per me non deve valere per tutti


----------

